# Help with middle name for Jake please.



## Becki77

Hey,

DH and I have finally decided on calling our little man Jake, however we don't have a middle name, any suggestions please?

Two names we cant have are Lee or James, our surname is Terry,

Any suggestions are much appreciated!

We already have a little man called Jaiden Li Terry

Jake ???? Terry

Many Thanks
Becki x


----------



## emmylou209

my OH's name is jake david and david is his dads name so mayb u could do the same thing


----------



## MUMOF5

Jake Joshua Terry
Jake Oliver Terry

hmm, quite tricky, are there no family members that you'd like to name him after?. xx


----------



## Shabutie

Becki, can I juat say how adorable your little boy is. He looks the spitting image of my friends boy Ryan.

Im finding it hard to think of names that go with Jake, my imagination is poor. Like MUMOF5 said, are there any family names you would consider?

Sorry not much help.

xXx


----------



## MUMOF5

Shabutie said:


> Becki, can I juat say how adorable your little boy is. He looks the spitting image of my friends boy Ryan.
> 
> Im finding it hard to think of names that go with Jake, my imagination is poor. Like MUMOF5 said, are there any family names you would consider?
> 
> Sorry not much help.
> 
> xXx

Jake Ryan sounds good :thumbup:


----------



## Shabutie

Hmmm didnt think of that. Does sound nice :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

Jake Ryan does sound cute!

Also like: Jake Michael, Jake Oliver, Jake Hunter, Jake Nicholas, Jake Anthony

How about an "L" middle name so his initials are the same as his big brothers?

Jake Logan
Jake Landon
Jake Liam
Jake Lewis
Jake Leo
Jake Lucas


----------



## RubyRainbows

Just thought of another one: Jake Alexander -- sounds nice doesn't it??


----------

